# Is it normal to have upset stomach and loose stools around 35/36 weeks?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't remember this ever happening with my first 2 kids. I didn't go into labor with #2 until 42+4 (#1 was an induction and c/s) so I don't think I am going into labor anytime soon (I am almost 36 weeks).

But I woke up this morning with an upset stomach and loose stools and this never happens to me!! I started freaking out that maybe I got listeria or something but I avoid all risky foods to the max, I am way overcautious (as some of you know)! I was going to take myself to the ER to get tested for listeria but I don't feel horribly sick and I didn't want to expose myself to hospital germs needlessly.

I have found some stuff on the net that said upset stomach/loose stools in 3rd tri isn't uncommon. What do you think is wrong with me? I don't have a fever or any other symptoms that would indicate I had a virus, etc.

Please talk me down! 

ETA: Baby is moving around a lot and I checked the hr with my doppler and it was 128 bpm. Just started having a slight headache too.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

you know i had one day of that late last week for no reason out of the blue, got some sleep and everything has been totally fine since, i think my body was just overloaded that day and it needed to "shake things off" we are due date buddies so maybe we are having a cyle of things together too!

drink water, eat protein, slow down take a d=nap, the usuall stuff, and breath deeply


----------



## swell_mel (Jul 20, 2006)

I think it's probably normal. When I was pregnant with dd2 I remember the same thing happening around 37-38 weeks. No other symptoms to go with the loose stools and upset stomach. It did set off a heck of a lot of braxton hicks contractions though which ended up as a false labor. Not fun! But alas, it would be another couple weeks before dd2 came out. Stay hydrated and rest!


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

I am about 35 weeks now and have started having loose stool. This is after having epic constipation for moths so I am kind of glad.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks so much guys!! I feel totally back to normal now, it's good to know it's pretty common!


----------

